# Need help with webcam drivers for mac



## t0xicangel (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok so I wasn't sure if i should post this here or in the drivers section. Or should I do both? Anyways....

ok so fiance just recently got a gearhead WC1500MAC to go with my mac. -my mac is older. its a mac osx 10.5.8 and is running leopard- the gearhead SAYS it works with macs as long as its 10.4 or higher (not only that, but MAC is in the name for the one I got!) and i got it and said just plug it in and the drivers will automatically download. well...the MIC for it works, but it says no camera detected! PLEASE HELP me get my webcam working so that I can skype with my fiance who's deployed!
Thanks so so much!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted them yet? >link<


----------



## t0xicangel (Oct 30, 2011)

yes i did but what they told me doesn't make much sense, well....it Does -kind of- but i don't know how to do it....maybe you could tell me how?
"The webcam that you have is completely plug and play so it should be detected once the unit is plugged in. 
The fact that your audio works shows that its detected, you may have to check the settings to verify that the video is set to the webcam within
the settings of your computer"
how do I do that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to open the preferences of the chat app you are using and make sure that the camera is selected as the video device. There is usually a box next to the option that will show what the camera sees so that you know the camera is working.  Also, some cameras have shutters on them that can be opened and closed so that when you are not using it, you can close the shutter to keep the camera from seeing anything. Look around the lens and see if there is a switch or a movable ring.


----------



## t0xicangel (Oct 30, 2011)

that's the thing lol. it...doesn't...recognize that i Have a webcam plugged in. there's nothing to click. 
-i have the skype that compatible with my computer.-
would you like to to team viewer so you can Try to help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It would be nice, but knowing when I'll be on is impossible with school.The next thing is to open the System Profiler and see if the camera shows up under the USB devices list.


----------



## t0xicangel (Oct 30, 2011)

I did as you suggested and I looked under "system profiler" and it Shows up in the USB devices that it's there but it doesn't show up on any cam site or yahoo or aim or skype! help! please


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is your Mac?


----------

